# Idee per ragazzi di Natale ... sigh



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

Sono ad un empasse, devo fare 3 regali di Natale a persone care e come potete immaginare orami ho regalato di tutto ... Qualcuno di voi ha un'idea da consigliarmi ? 

I regali sono per mia madre, mia cugina e mia zia ... Cosa regalare di nuovo ???!!??!! Help me


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono ad un empasse, devo fare 3 regali di Natale a persone care e come potete immaginare orami ho regalato di tutto ... Qualcuno di voi ha un'idea da consigliarmi ?
> 
> I regali sono per mia madre, mia cugina e mia zia ... Cosa regalare di nuovo ???!!??!! Help me


budget?


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> budget?


Dai 50 a 100 euro ad personam


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dai 50 a 100 euro ad personam


.
Cugina: bracciale Pandora con un ciondolo
Mamma: 2 biglietti per il teatro e ci andate insieme
Zia: ci penso


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Cugina: bracciale Pandora con un ciondolo
> Mamma: 2 biglietti per il teatro e ci andate insieme
> Zia: ci penso


Grazie :inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

I regali che mi hanno fatto i figli e che ho più apprezzato: smartphone, orecchini, copri-tablet, teatro (per andare insieme), massaggi, sciarpetta (perché sono...collezionista. Guarda progetti speciali Mantero).


----------



## Nocciola (2 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I regali che mi hanno fatto i figli e che ho più apprezzato: smartphone, orecchini, copri-tablet, teatro (per andare insieme), massaggi, sciarpetta (perché sono...collezionista. Guarda progetti speciali Mantero).


Hai specificato il perché della sciarpetta e non riesco a smettere di ridere


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai specificato il perché della sciarpetta e non riesco a smettere di ridere


Ho un'anta dell'armadio piena. Qualcuno potrebbe pensare che...ce l'ho già.
Ma faccio così anche per altro (come sai) e quattro cassetti non sono pochi :mexican:


----------



## brenin (2 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I regali che mi hanno fatto i figli e che ho più apprezzato: smartphone, orecchini, copri-tablet, teatro (per andare insieme), massaggi, sciarpetta (perché sono...collezionista. Guarda progetti speciali *Mantero*).


E' una garanzia, però in giro per Como si trovano cose altrettanto carine.... ed a prezzi molto ragionevoli !

Se sei collezionista di sciarpette Como meriterebbe una visita ( dopotutto è solo ad un'ora di treno da Milano )....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> E' una garanzia, però in giro per Como si trovano cose altrettanto carine.... ed a prezzi molto ragionevoli !
> 
> Se sei collezionista di sciarpette Como meriterebbe una visita ( dopotutto è solo ad un'ora di treno da Milano )....


Ha prezzi adeguati alla qualità, ma come progetto speciale ha foulard meravigliosi nel budget e ordinabili in internet.
Sono un po' di anni che non vado a Como, pensando che è vicino e posso quando voglio, rimando sempre.


----------



## brenin (2 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha prezzi adeguati alla qualità, ma come progetto speciale ha foulard meravigliosi nel budget e ordinabili in internet.
> *Sono un po' di anni che non vado a Como*, pensando che è vicino e posso quando voglio,* rimando sempre*.


Sarebbe piacevole se un giorno decidessi di venire a fare un po' di shopping. Tra l'altro in zona ci sono diverse altre aziende che hanno punti vendita con prodotti di eccellente qualità. Inoltre, vista la specificità dei capi, il tatto e la possibilità di prova regalano  sensazioni meravigliose che internet preclude.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Sarebbe piacevole se un giorno decidessi di venire a fare un po' di shopping. Tra l'altro in zona ci sono diverse altre aziende che hanno punti vendita con prodotti di eccellente qualità. Inoltre, vista la specificità dei capi, il tatto e la possibilità di prova regalano  sensazioni meravigliose che internet preclude.


Se mi guidi, organizzerò:up:


----------



## brenin (2 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se mi guidi, organizzerò:up:


Ci puoi contare !


----------



## Brunetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ci puoi contare !


:spesa:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

Ma era regali non ragazzi !!!!!!! Maremma ladra sto iPad lo spacco in due :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## MariLea (2 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma era regali non ragazzi !!!!!!! Maremma ladra sto iPad lo spacco in due :incazzato::incazzato:


vabbè...  un ragazzo è un idea regalo niente male


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> vabbè...  un ragazzo è un idea regalo niente male


:rotfl::rotfl:un po' ingombrante


----------

